# Concentrating Tables Phillipines



## donnybrook (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone out there remember a link on the Forum to the Phillipines and a group that went there to help build a concentrating table to rework old workings. Cannot find it on the internet. Perhaps someone can help. It was an improvised table using cycle parts etc. I have a Wilfley Table myself but a friend has an interest in building one of these?

Regards,
Donnybrook Australia


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is this the item you are looking for

http://gpex.ca/smf/index.php?topic=91.0

And here is a link to the thread that discusses the item above

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=5856&p=56079&hilit=shaker+table#p56079


----------



## donnybrook (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a big thanks to Martyn111 for providing the information on Shaking or concentrating tables. This Forum is great. Lots of people with similar interests. I have recommended it to other Aussies here. Again thanks.

Donnybrook
Don Buckley Australia


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 24, 2010)

You're welcome, hopefully you can make good use of it


----------

